# 2005 GTO information



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

Here is the official press release from gm.media.com:

New for 2005 
LS2 6.0L engine replaces LS1
400 horsepower (295 kw)
395 lb.-ft. of torque (546 Nm) 
Available hood with twin air scoops
Revised rear fascia incorporating outlets for new split dual exhaust system
Polished exhaust outlet tips
Larger brake rotors and calipers
Red-painted calipers with GTO logo on front caliper
Driver foot rest 
Two new colors: blue and grey
Model Lineup
Engine Transmissions 
6.0L V-8
6-spd man 

(Tremec T56)
4-spd auto

(Hydra-Matic 4L60-E)

GTO
s
o
s


Key: 

Standard
s

Optional
o



2005 PONTIAC GTO: THE NEW GOAT GETS MORE MUSCLE
GTO – the original muscle car – was re-introduced last year and returns with more power and style for 2005. A new LS2 6.0L V-8 engine replaces the LS1 5.7L engine, bringing with it an increase in horsepower and torque. 

The ’05 GTO packs 400 horsepower (295 kw) – up from 350 horses (261 kw) – and 395 lb.-ft. of torque (546 Nm), up from 365 lb.-ft. (495 Nm). Transmission choices are the same as the ’04 model’s: The Hydra-Matic 4L60-E four-speed automatic is standard and the Tremec six-speed manual is optional. GTO’s more powerful engine should lower the 0-60 time to less than 5 seconds. 

Enthusiasts will immediately spot the brawnier ’05 GTO, thanks to new badging and a revised rear fascia that incorporates a new dual-exhaust system – it splits the GTO’s two outlets, routing them to opposite sides of the rear fascia. The exhaust tips are polished for a more refined appearance. 

Also available is a new hood design incorporating a pair of stylish air scoops. The scoops draw fresh air in to the GTO’s engine compartment. 

The badges identifying the ’05 GTO’s bigger V-8 include a “6.0” badge on the trunk lid and revised “GTO” fender badges, which now incorporate “6.0 Litre” designations. The original 1964 GTO also wore “6.0 Litre” fender badges, but at a time when almost every other American manufacturer referenced engine size in cubic inches. 

Along with the GTO’s power increase comes improved braking performance from larger brake rotors, calipers and pads. The calipers are painted red and the front calipers feature the GTO logo. 

Additional changes to the ’05 GTO include two new colors (blue and grey), as well as driver foot rest. A line of regular production accessories (RPAs) based on the 2004 GTO Performance Plus SEMA concept vehicle is scheduled for start-of-production availability. The accessories include a tall rear spoiler, front and rear fascia extensions, rocker molding extensions and grille inserts. As part of GM’s RPA program, the accessories can be ordered and installed on the vehicle prior to delivery. 

LS2 details

Compared to the Gen III-based LS1, the 2005 GTO’s LS2 V-8 incorporates several significant changes to help improve performance. The block is an all-new casting with cylinder bores measuring 4.00 inches (101.6 mm) in diameter. The cylinder heads and camshaft are revised, too, to deliver the airflow necessary to complement the engine’s larger displacement. Other changes include:

New aluminum block casting with revised oil galleries and provisions for external knock sensors – external sensors improve serviceability 
Camshaft lift increased to take advantage of increased cylinder head flow 
Camshaft sensor relocated from the rear of the block to the front of the block provides room for new oil galleries 
Flat-top piston design with lower ring tension reduces friction 
Piston floating wrist pins help quiet the engine 
More efficient ignition coils require less energy to provide a comparable spark 
Compression raised to 10.9:1 
Larger, 90-mm single-blade throttle body 
Reduced-mass water pump design with improved sealing capability 
Engine “redline” raised to 6500 rpm 
Revised and more powerful engine controller incorporates all electronic throttle control functions. 
Balanced environment and safety 
The new GTO is a contemporary performer. Its traits include impressive cornering abilities, a smooth ride and surprising comfort. The drivetrain rides on a 109.8-inch (279-cm) wheelbase, with a low stance that enhances the wide-track feel behind the wheel. The front track measures 61.4 inches (156 cm) and the rear track is 62.1 inches (158 cm) wide.

The fully independent suspension features MacPherson struts in front and a semi-trailing arm design in the rear, with specially tuned strut valving and spring rates. Direct-acting stabilizer bars and a variable ratio power steering system also are tuned to provide a sporty feel and increased driver feedback. Seventeen-inch alloy wheels and performance tires are matched to the performance-tuned suspension. Traction control and a limited slip differential also come standard. 

The GTO’s premium interior is accented by a harmonious blend of details, complementing its dynamic driving experience. All-leather seating, as well as a leather-covered steering wheel and shifter knob, immediately conveys luxury, while items such as stainless steel sill plates, metallic-look steering wheel styling, satin nickel-look accent trim, and racing-inspired drilled metallic pedals add sportiness to the environment.

The front and rear sports seats are configured in a traditional 2+2 configuration, with side bolsters and the “GTO” name embroidered on the front seats. Interior seat and trim colors may be coordinated to the exterior color, with red, blue, purple and black interiors available. This splash of color extends from the seats to the door inserts to the lower part of the instrument panel to the gauge cluster.

Every GTO comes well equipped with a thoughtful package of interior amenities and safety features, including:

Air conditioning 
Blaupunkt 200-watt audio system with six-disc in-dash CD changer and 10 speakers 
Console with storage compartment, accessory power outlet and two cupholders 
Cruise control 
Rear defogger 
Power door locks with lockout protection 
Programmable keyless entry with laser-etched key for added security 
Eight-way power adjustable driver and front passenger seats with power-assisted rear seat access feature 
Tilting and telescoping adjustable steering wheel 
Power windows with driver and passenger express-down feature 
Daytime running lamps with automatic headlamp control 
Theft and content deterrent system. 
The integrated driver information center located below the instrument cluster includes readouts for average speed, average miles per gallon, trip odometer, trip time remaining, trip distance remaining, fuel used and instant fuel mileage. There’s even a stopwatch feature and a user-programmable overspeed alarm.

Safety belts remain the primary and most effective form of occupant protection. All seating positions in the 2005 GTO have three-point safety belts. Retractors for front outboard seating positions have built-in load limiters that allow a controlled amount of give in the belt, thereby reducing the peak load on the chest during the “ride down” in a crash. 

Dual frontal air bags are standard and GTO is equipped with child seat anchors.


----------



## TheJudge (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm glad to see the much needed improvements. The 400Hp LS2 is an awesome upgrade


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

I like everything they did to it but the hood.


----------



## grapeknutz (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats much better!


----------



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

I like the fact that you are getting the extra HP and Torque, but I am not impressed with the hood scoop. I think if any scoop it should be a single opening IMHO. Does anyone know if this scoop is functional?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

Any news or price change, if any?


----------



## stormy652 (Aug 5, 2004)

I think the GTO will be a slam dunk if you have the option for the car to either be a sleeper or a mean looking mofo before it ever leaves the showroom floor.

Things I would like to see from factory or dealer aftermarket:

Another type of hood 
some type of aggressive, functioning body kit
another choice of rims
race suspension/brakes/cooling (factory option)
Corsa exhaust
Maybe a limited edition, low production, hi-po edition with a couple dozen more ponies (and a HUD?)



Things I would like to see revised/added
Better power seat assist or option to slide forward manually (probably manual)
Express down AND up for the front windows


----------



## z06ontrack (Aug 4, 2004)

I agree about the hood, to Grand Prix/Grand amish for me, I would prefer one that resembles the 65-67 hood.

Is there some place to take a look at (pictures) of the SEMA concept vehicle?


----------



## aw6speed (Jul 28, 2004)

As noted above in the first post, the scoop hood is available. Could mean that it might be offered as an RPA? If so, that would win over all the non scoop fans. If not, as long as the hood piece doesn't change (minus the scoops) an 04 hood could be swapped. Other than that, its all that anyone could want out of the car. This is what it should have looked like from day one.


----------



## goatboy (Jul 30, 2004)

*new gto*

thats a little better but what would impress me is make it say
MADE IN AMERICA !
theres my 2 cents
goatboy


----------

